
VW One-Ups Tesla with a Revolutionary Battery Breakthrough - tomgallard
https://marker.medium.com/p/be51849ea092
======
Andys
"Still, there were “hundreds” of other hurdles the team had to overcome to
make the battery work"

------
damm
link is 404

